# Hmmmmmmm..KED or not?



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks bogus to me, but:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDmfvqQHF10&feature=related


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 16, 2009)

After pausing it at impact, looks pretty real to me.


Plus everyone knows people couldn't act in the 70's.


----------



## Norcaldude360 (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw this on shocking moments caught on tape. He was doing an interview or something and the plane just happened to hit him on that flyby. Put a nice dent in the plane to.


----------



## marineman (Jan 17, 2009)

Real or not why would you KED that? I'm assuming we're talking about the KED board that we've talked about a few times recently and there's not some other term with those initials?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 17, 2009)

marineman said:


> Real or not why would you KED that? I'm assuming we're talking about the KED board that we've talked about a few times recently and there's not some other term with those initials?



Because a Ked probably would have been better than the nothing they had him on. Unless I missed something, they picked him up and laid him on just the stretcher. If that doesn't call for C-Spine percautions I don't know what does!


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Because a Ked probably would have been better than the nothing they had him on. Unless I missed something, they picked him up and laid him on just the stretcher. If that doesn't call for C-Spine percautions I don't know what does!


 
I would have walked him to the ambulance.:birthday:


----------



## imurphy (Jan 17, 2009)

well even though the KED didn't exist back then, longboards did! And it would be a longboard call for me. No real indication for a KED and a longboard would be better.

On another note, ahh the York-2's. How my back misses you!


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 17, 2009)

....its only a flesh wound mate!


----------

